# Need an update for my audio driver



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

I know very little about computers so forgive me if I sound 'noobish'.
I don't even know if i have a sound card or not, I heard something about on-board whatever but i don't know what it is anyway.

So the problem is this, when I run sys requirement lab it tells me that my video card and sound card drivers' versions are outdated.

I know what's going on with my video card since I'm using the recommended version 8421 for my Geforce 7900 GT.

For my sound card I'll try to post as much info as possible.
Device Audio :	82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio
Audio Playback :	SigmaTel Audio
Audio Playback :	Microsoft 音效對應表
Audio Recording :	SigmaTel Audio
MIDI Output :	Microsoft GS Wavetable SW 合成
MIDI Output :	Microsoft MIDI 對應程式
Mixer Device :	SigmaTel Audio

I know there are some words that you can't read and I hope they are not important information.

From sys require lab I have this : 
Sound Card Driver Version
Your driver version number is: 5.10.5258.2 
and it says it's outdated.

A bit extra information about my computer from PC Wizard : 

Mainboard :	Intel D945GNT
Chipset :	Intel i945G/GZ
Processor :	Intel Pentium D 940 @ 3200 MHz
Physical Memory :	2048 MB (2 x 1024 DDR2-SDRAM )
Video Card :	Nvidia Corp GeForce 7900 GT/GTO
Hard Disk :	ST3320620AS (320 GB)
DVD-Rom Drive :	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111
DVD-Rom Drive :	PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-111
DVD-Rom Drive :	CH4173T XVB443D SCSI CdRom Device
Monitor Type :	Philips Philips 190S - 19 inches
Network Card :	Intel Corporation 82801GB I/O Controller Hub LAN
Operating System :	Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.01.2600 Service Pack 2
DirectX :	Version 9.0c (July 2007)


Any help is greatly appreciated. ray:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Are you only updating because they are older drivers, or are you actually having a problem with your sound? If you don't have any sound issues then there is really no need to update. "If it ain't broke.....":wink:


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

mattlock said:


> Are you only updating because they are older drivers, or are you actually having a problem with your sound? If you don't have any sound issues then there is really no need to update. "If it ain't broke.....":wink:


Sorry for the super late reply.
I actually don't have much problem with my computer, everything's running smoothly except for when I am playing Oblivion.

My gameplay is alright until there are a couple of hostile mobs on my screen then my game starts lagging. While lagging, I could hear some weird noise from the game so I am guessing updating the audio driver might solve the problem.

Can you provide me a suitable/good driver for me to try out?
Would like to know how to properly uninstall and install a sound card driver, many thanks! :smile:


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

Please download and install Everest Click "Report", "Custom Selection", only choose "Computer" and "Motherboard" save it as a plain text file and add the file to your next post as an attachment.

To add an attachment click "Go Advanced" then click the paperclip and browse to the file.

If the PC is a Dell, HP, Gateway, ETC post the make and model #.


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

View attachment Report 1.txt


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Specs look good. Are you playing online or single?


----------



## KrizQoo (Oct 6, 2007)

bigfellla said:


> Specs look good. Are you playing online or single?


I mainly play 2 games.
Oblivion being single player where it lags when there are hostile creatures on my screen and while lagging I hear those 'crackly' sound.
I play WoW which is online abviously and rarely i have those 'crackly' sound lag too.


----------

